# The Long Road Ahead, (Little boy walking down a wooded path)



## eric-holmes (Jan 6, 2011)

Desaturated all the greens to make it feel more "wintery". Sightly saturated the reds. 

C&C?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 6, 2011)

I really like like coloring makes him stand out nicely good work!
He looks like he has massive shoes


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, 8ball.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 6, 2011)

i like it. Desaturating the greens and saturating the reds made him pop. I kinda wish there was just a little more contrast, but thats just me. 

Either way, its a good shot.

Regards,
Jake

Here's my take on it:


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol, I have that same edit too. This was just something different.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 6, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> Lol, I have that same edit too. This was just something different.


 
Great minds think alike then:lmao:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 6, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks girl.


----------



## Bram (Jan 7, 2011)

I really like the original. The B&W is good too but i'd prefer the original I like the saturated look.
Keep it up Eric!


----------



## Undo (Jan 7, 2011)

I really like the b&w version, I think it adds some emotion.


----------



## myfotoguy (Jan 7, 2011)

I love shots like this. When they are my own kids I never get tired of them. 

This is done really well! The childs right foot position and composition, the path, it all looks great.

I like your color version. It works in BW too, but maybe I have seen that so much that the color here attacts me. Esepecially since it's not a large does of many colors, they all work well together.

Nice work!


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 7, 2011)

Kind words. Thank you.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 8, 2011)

Black & white looks more sharp, yet i go for the colored version; the muted colors look very fine and this one is one of the best i had seen from yours

Regards


----------



## point-&-shoot (Jan 8, 2011)

nice capture. all you need now is some inspirational words on the right and you can sell it to companies looking to motivate their employees.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 9, 2011)

point-&-shoot said:


> nice capture. all you need now is some inspirational words on the right and you can sell it to companies looking to motivate their employees.



I hate words on pictures, but if it would sell to companies.... Sure! Lol.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 9, 2011)

Judging from the size of his boots, he will make someone happy in a few years.   

I would remove the red highlights under his right elbow.  The specular highlights still show in the B&W conversion.

Nice compostion.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 10, 2011)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!! I would print it BIG


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks. Sadly, this was not even one of the prints they chose.


----------



## deebert (Jan 10, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> Thanks. Sadly, this was not even one of the prints they chose.



It must mean that the ones they chose are even more spectacular 

Great job, I prefer the colored version myself.


----------



## tat1973 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah the B&W version look very nice


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, here is my own B&W conversion...


----------

